# Dodgy Facebook Post about Person Killed by E-Cigs Goes Viral



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

As if all the disinformation from anti-smoking groups and the media weren’t bad enough, now we have random people posting about e-cigarette -related deaths on Facebook. And you wouldn’t believe the attention this stuff is getting right now. So here’s the deal. Late last month, someone posted a status update on Facebook about one of her neighbors who had recently died from what she claimed was suffocation caused by electronic cigarettes. Here’s the exact posting: “Just returned from our neighbors memorial service. She died of suffocation, the oil from the vapor ciggaretts coated the folliculs in her lungs. The Dr’s at Mayo could not remove the oil. She was only 67. Beware of vapor and E-ciggaretts.” Please ignore the awful typos and focus on the message. This is serious stuff! Only there are a few things that don’t add up. First of all, let’s say you don’t know anything about what e-liquid contains and you fall for the whole lungs-covered-in-oil bit. With all the negative e-cigarette propaganda going on right now, shouldn’t the media be all over this if it were true? There should be news reports, and warnings about how e-cigs are deadly and we should all stay away from them. And yet, after doing extensive research online, I couldn’t find anything confirming the Facebook status update.


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

All those in the discussion are uninformed idiots. They prob believe that Harry Potter is real as well. Morons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> As if all the disinformation from anti-smoking groups and the media weren’t bad enough, now we have random people posting about e-cigarette -related deaths on Facebook. And you wouldn’t believe the attention this stuff is getting right now. So here’s the deal. Late last month, someone posted a status update on Facebook about one of her neighbors who had recently died from what she claimed was suffocation caused by electronic cigarettes. Here’s the exact posting: “Just returned from our neighbors memorial service. She died of suffocation, the oil from the vapor ciggaretts coated the folliculs in her lungs. The Dr’s at Mayo could not remove the oil. She was only 67. Beware of vapor and E-ciggaretts.” Please ignore the awful typos and focus on the message. This is serious stuff! Only there are a few things that don’t add up. First of all, let’s say you don’t know anything about what e-liquid contains and you fall for the whole lungs-covered-in-oil bit. With all the negative e-cigarette propaganda going on right now, shouldn’t the media be all over this if it were true? There should be news reports, and warnings about how e-cigs are deadly and we should all stay away from them. And yet, after doing extensive research online, I couldn’t find anything confirming the Facebook status update.


My God. Do they not realize that all the ingredients are water soluble......thus would not coat your lungs like "OIL" but would be absorbed rather....THIS AGGRAVATES THE SHIT OUT OF ME!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/15)

I....CANT....EVEN


----------



## kimbo (28/7/15)

@Gizmo it is post like this that i think have some affiliation with pharma or tobacco or something

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

what oil sits in her lungs? how exactly does vapor settle as oil. maybe she was drinking the juice.
or maybe she passed away cos she was 67 years of age...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

I don't get the "oil" thing either, what oil exactly? I want to see the autopsy report!


----------



## nemo (28/7/15)

And the sad part is so many ignorant people out there believe this dribble. Other than that her lungs were clear ?? So she was never a smoker then. Must have been one cool granny to want to start blowing clouds.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

If there's any truth to this then she was most likely inhaling hash oils. At 67 there is a good chance she had a reason to. So many people ask me "can you put weed in that thing?". Never inhale any kind of oil people, that is not a vaping device's intended purpose!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

these types of posts are aimed at the masses of ignorant and uninformed masses. 
If and 'old lady' posted it it must be true.
Who says this isnt some fake account created by the anti vaping lobbyist used as just another ploy to create a negativity around vaping. 
We should all just post a comment on that FB post and enlighten the uninformed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (28/7/15)

Close to fifty thousand shares? Really??? FFS


EDIT: I just found the post on Fb, it has 95k shares now. Fools.


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)




----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/15)

Twice this weekend I was told "that's worse for you than cigarettes."

... and I reply that a spoon is more dangerous than a bullet to the head.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (28/7/15)

Maybe this person was vapeing olive oil


----------



## KrayFish404 (28/7/15)

So we have mayonaise, oil, 2 things short from a good time (67) and vaping.

I smell someone injecting the marijuana. 

People and very unfunny conspiracies. If you want to really read something really really funny, ridiculous and off the planet, go to https://www.facebook.com/saagainstdaggaandsatan

"South Africans Against Dagga and Satan" - now that is a good read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/7/15)

Really sad about the loss of a friend but the reason is absolute horse manure, "oil from the vapour", what oil and what the hell was she vaping?, if indeed, she was "vaping" as we know it.
On another point, this past weekend, there were, wait for it, .....17 vapers in my house, yes, seventeen, smoke-free home at last and when they all left, surely, there would have been "oil" all over the walls and furniture...fictional postings just makes me so mad!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigB (28/7/15)

zadiac said:


> All those in the discussion are uninformed idiots. They prob believe that Harry Potter is real as well. Morons.



Of course Harry Potter is real! My daughter said so!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> On another point, this past weekend, there were, wait for it, .....17 vapers in my house, yes, seventeen, smoke-free home at last and when they all left, surely, there would have been "oil" all over the walls and furniture...fictional postings just makes me so mad!!!!


Wow, 17 vapers - that is a major vape meet. Can only imagine all the gear talk and juice testing. Awesome man, I need an invite next time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pes_investigates_the_woman_dying_from_vaping/

http://www.churnmag.com/news/snopes-warns-bogus-facebook-ecig-story-is-a-lie/

Solved

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

zadiac said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pes_investigates_the_woman_dying_from_vaping/
> 
> http://www.churnmag.com/news/snopes-warns-bogus-facebook-ecig-story-is-a-lie/
> 
> Solved


Thanks 

Bookmarked for future reference, because we all know this shit is going to be doing the rounds for the next 10 years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (28/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks
> 
> Bookmarked for future reference, because we all know this shit is going to be doing the rounds for the next 10 years


10 years only? You have a low regard for stupidity! Ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/7/15)

The last few weeks,i have trouble breathing, almost feels like asthma and like when u have bronchitis and u feel the mucus on ur lungs. I've been vaping I think 3 years now or maybe 2. I was on 18mg in my reo all the time,blowing small clouds, recently I moved to 9 and 6mg just so I can blow big clouds. Since then this breathing problem started, I tried to not vape for a day,and my breathing felt better, but as soon as I take a drag, I immediately have trouble breathing. Im mostly on 50/50 or 70/30 vg pg. So I dont think its an allergic reaction to the pg or vg, because ive been on this ratio for the last year. Im now starting to worry,and my mind is thinking all kind of things like water on my lungs,which makes me paranoid. And now I read this.
Im 100% for vaping. And love vaping, and I need the nicotene.
But this breathing thing is starting to trouble me, because im a fit guy and now even when I do warmups in the gym, I feel like I did a very intense workout, and even getting dizzy because of not getting enough oxygen.

What do u guys think of this?

Edit: I never had asthma before, im only describing it as how I believe asthma feels. And im not sick or anything either


----------



## KrayFish404 (28/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The last few weeks,i have trouble breathing, almost feels like asthma and like when u have bronchitis and u feel the mucus on ur lungs. I've been vaping I think 3 years now or maybe 2. I was on 18mg in my reo all the time,blowing small clouds, recently I moved to 9 and 6mg just so I can blow big clouds. Since then this breathing problem started, I tried to not vape for a day,and my breathing felt better, but as soon as I take a drag, I immediately have trouble breathing. Im mostly on 50/50 or 70/30 vg pg. So I dont think its an allergic reaction to the pg or vg, because ive been on this ratio for the last year. Im now starting to worry,and my mind is thinking all kind of things like water on my lungs,which makes me paranoid. And now I read this.
> Im 100% for vaping. And love vaping, and I need the nicotene.
> But this breathing thing is starting to trouble me, because im a fit guy and now even when I do warmups in the gym, I feel like I did a very intense workout, and even getting dizzy because of not getting enough oxygen.
> 
> ...


Did you change your style, or your flavour? My allergy took 3 months before it manifested, so I am sure you can safely assume it is not an intolerance to VG or PG.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The last few weeks,i have trouble breathing, almost feels like asthma and like when u have bronchitis and u feel the mucus on ur lungs. I've been vaping I think 3 years now or maybe 2. I was on 18mg in my reo all the time,blowing small clouds, recently I moved to 9 and 6mg just so I can blow big clouds. Since then this breathing problem started, I tried to not vape for a day,and my breathing felt better, but as soon as I take a drag, I immediately have trouble breathing. Im mostly on 50/50 or 70/30 vg pg. So I dont think its an allergic reaction to the pg or vg, because ive been on this ratio for the last year. Im now starting to worry,and my mind is thinking all kind of things like water on my lungs,which makes me paranoid. And now I read this.
> Im 100% for vaping. And love vaping, and I need the nicotene.
> But this breathing thing is starting to trouble me, because im a fit guy and now even when I do warmups in the gym, I feel like I did a very intense workout, and even getting dizzy because of not getting enough oxygen.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like your airways are drying up, being winter the air is also very dry and is possibly adding to your problem. If anything the VG will _reduce_ the amount of moisture in your airways, try and avoid high VG blends for a week or two and see if it improves. Try and stay away from juices with VG higher than 50%, if you can go to a higher PG blend even better.

If you have a room humidifier then use it, or try and borrow one and see if that helps.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/7/15)

Nothing change


KrayFish404 said:


> Did you change your style, or your flavour? My allergy took 3 months before it manifested, so I am sure you can safely assume it is not an intolerance to VG or PG.


Nothing changed, still using same cotton, same flavors, just lower nic, it's since I started blowing big clouds. Im only imagining so much vapor in my lungs cant be that good?


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Nothing change
> 
> Nothing changed, still using same cotton, same flavors, just lower nic, it's since I started blowing big clouds. Im only imagining so much vapor in my lungs cant be that good?


Yip, I tend to agree - go back to higher nic and do not chase them clouds.


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The last few weeks,i have trouble breathing, almost feels like asthma and like when u have bronchitis and u feel the mucus on ur lungs. I've been vaping I think 3 years now or maybe 2. I was on 18mg in my reo all the time,blowing small clouds, recently I moved to 9 and 6mg just so I can blow big clouds. Since then this breathing problem started, I tried to not vape for a day,and my breathing felt better, but as soon as I take a drag, I immediately have trouble breathing. Im mostly on 50/50 or 70/30 vg pg. So I dont think its an allergic reaction to the pg or vg, because ive been on this ratio for the last year. Im now starting to worry,and my mind is thinking all kind of things like water on my lungs,which makes me paranoid. And now I read this.
> Im 100% for vaping. And love vaping, and I need the nicotene.
> But this breathing thing is starting to trouble me, because im a fit guy and now even when I do warmups in the gym, I feel like I did a very intense workout, and even getting dizzy because of not getting enough oxygen.
> 
> ...


I have asthma. Since vaping I have reduced my inhaler usage from at least 3 times a day to roughly once in 2 months. I started on 24mg and moved down to 6mg (I can go lower, but like the TH from that amount of nic) I have also done the cloud chasing thing, with no ill effects. I am also very active and have found that my lungs improved. I play action cricket and have not had to use my inhaler after a game since about a month after I started vaping.

Your issue sounds like an alergic reaction to something.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## kelly22 (29/7/15)

And if vapour caused water in the lungs wed all be dead long ago from taking long hot showers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

zadiac said:


> All those in the discussion are uninformed idiots. They prob believe that Harry Potter is real as well. Morons.


He's not?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

T


baksteen8168 said:


> I have asthma. Since vaping I have reduced my inhaler usage from at least 3 times a day to roughly once in 2 months. I started on 24mg and moved down to 6mg (I can go lower, but like the TH from that amount of nic) I have also done the cloud chasing thing, with no ill effects. I am also very active and have found that my lungs improved. I play action cricket and have not had to use my inhaler after a game since about a month after I started vaping.
> 
> Your issue sounds like an alergic reaction to something.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


Tell It like it is Bro'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The last few weeks,i have trouble breathing, almost feels like asthma and like when u have bronchitis and u feel the mucus on ur lungs. I've been vaping I think 3 years now or maybe 2. I was on 18mg in my reo all the time,blowing small clouds, recently I moved to 9 and 6mg just so I can blow big clouds. Since then this breathing problem started, I tried to not vape for a day,and my breathing felt better, but as soon as I take a drag, I immediately have trouble breathing. Im mostly on 50/50 or 70/30 vg pg. So I dont think its an allergic reaction to the pg or vg, because ive been on this ratio for the last year. Im now starting to worry,and my mind is thinking all kind of things like water on my lungs,which makes me paranoid. And now I read this.
> Im 100% for vaping. And love vaping, and I need the nicotene.
> But this breathing thing is starting to trouble me, because im a fit guy and now even when I do warmups in the gym, I feel like I did a very intense workout, and even getting dizzy because of not getting enough oxygen.
> 
> ...


Have you consulted an M.D.? Perhaps a check up is in order.I hope it works out, it probably will.


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

kev mac said:


> He's not?



Hehehe.....funny guy


----------

